# webspace anbieter ....



## bspainkf36 (26. November 2003)

hi leute 

also ich hab mir mal ein paar webspace angebote bei google rausgesucht und hab auch ein gutes gefunden. 
jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr erfahrungen mit dem anbieter gemacht habt ? 



> *resellerWeekend*
> 
> - eigene Domain
> 
> ...



das problem ist ... dass man 6 monate im voraus zahlen muss ... wer weiß vielleicht wollen die ja einen nur über den tisch ziehen 

danke für die antworten 

kon

hier der link http://nefcon.info/?go=reseller


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. November 2003)

Kannte den Hoster zwar vorher nicht, aber das mit dem halbjährlich im Vorraus bezahlen ist voll in Ordnung. Ansonsten klingt dieses Angebot auch nicht grade schlecht, nur dass man nur am WE bearbeitet wird, irritiert mich etwas, aber dürfte nicht weiter schlimm sein. Probiers einfach aus, wird schon kein Haken dabei sein, zur Not hast Du ja die Adresse aus dem Impressum bzw. Denic.

Grüße ALF


----------

